# Railway Morse key



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Durn Frank, your my hero...LOVE seeing this stuff....


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Pleased you like it Brian. There is more to come. I just love this old stuff too. It's not just nostalgia. It's something else, and can't really explain. It's a mystery.


Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The quality, the wood and slate back boards, thinking about the manufacturing that went into these products and the workers that used this equipment.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

In a word ......... YES!



Frank


----------

